# Weight Loss



## robgreen (Aug 4, 2016)

I have lost loads of weight since this started. I think its due to eating healthier.

Has anyone got any recommendations on putting weight back on?

Maybe a weight gaining shake?


----------



## mlarosa84 (Jun 24, 2016)

I am having the same issue. I was diagnosed with a fatty liver due to poor eating. I cut out all junk and bad foods immediately and lost a lot of weight pretty fast. Do you have Boost shakes in the UK?


----------



## robgreen (Aug 4, 2016)

we have a shake called Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass Weight Gain Powder but it contains a lot of Fat + Saturated fat which will then cause more reflux wont it?


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

For anyone reading this thread lately:

White rice with lean chicken or turkey is easy to digest, but add 25-30% of calories of healthier fats like flax oil that have more omega 3 fats that are more anti-inflammatory during flare ups. This does slow down bowel movements too, unless you don't want that. Drinking more water (hopefully that is purified with trace minerals added back in) should increase movements. Chlorine in regular water kills down some probiotics that you might be trying to build up btw. Weight gain shakes are usually very unhealthy.


----------



## ashyam86343 (Apr 4, 2017)

Great thanks monomalizer


----------

